# Longleaf Pine Price?



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm going this afternoon to take a look at some old growth longleaf pine this afternoon that was removed from an old local feed plan that was built in 1904. So I know the lumber is well over 100 years old (it is actually still on site) not to mention it is old growth. We haven't discussed price, but I figured I would ask around here what I am looking at a board foot. Just wanted to have a rough idea what to expect or negotiate this afternoon…

Thanks for any input…


----------



## TominTexas (Aug 20, 2010)

Dan - I don't have any recent experience with long leaf pine. It seems it's only available as reclaimed lumber. The Homestead Heritage folks down in Elm Mott used to produce some beautiful furniture from reclaimed long leaf pine about 15 years ago - they would recycle from old mills, warehouses etc just like your prospective deal but they don't use it much anymore since it's very difficult to find.

It's beautiful wood - essentially straight grained and very strong hence the reason it was used in alot of those turn of the century buildings. I would think that the condition of the material and the amount of work involved in cleaning it up (removing old nails, etc) would affect the price.

Good luck with the buy and let us know the outcome - pictures would be great!

Regards
Tom


----------



## BarbaraGill (Feb 12, 2011)

Here again I would go to Woodweb. Also your extension agent and forrester.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Tom…. I got a chance to swing by this after noon and feel like I hit the lottery not long after I arrived. The woman selling the lumber was as nice as she could be and up front about the fact she knew "Exactly" what she had…lol. She wasn't 100% set on the price but she talked anywhere from 4 to 5 dollars a board foot for this (she also mentioned she was open to barter due to her opening a new business and could use some helping hands… Score!).

The warehouse she showed me was chocked full with hundreds of board feet of this old growth long leaf pine. Anything from 2"x12"x10' to 4"x6"x8' to 6"x6"x8".... There was even at least 20 beams that where 12"x12"x20'.... Crazy!

She was as nice as she could be while I explained I wanted to run a purchase through my bride first. She handed me a rough 3 foot stick of the 4"x6" and told me to go home and cut it to see what I think. Well, long story short my bride seen the resaw and automatically came up with projects she wants made of this….lol

That's about where I am right now….. Here are a few photos I took this afternoon with my cell (quality isn't the best)


















(in the 5 1/2" section I counted 62 rings… No telling how old this thing was)










Thanks again Tom!


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like a score for sure.


----------



## TominTexas (Aug 20, 2010)

That certainly looks like long leaf pine - you've found a real treasure there Dan! The seller's price of $4 to $5 per bf isn't exactly a bargain but long leaf has gotten scarce. I hope you are able to purchase some and I'll look forward to your project posts. Congratulations on a great find.

Regards
Tom


----------

